# Bergbau 229 was jetzt?



## corlay (11. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem aus goldmangel damit angefangen, mit meinem dk bergbau zu skillen. Ging bis jetzt alles ganz gut, doch nun brauche ich noch genau 1Skillpunkt um Echtsilber abbauen zu können, allerdings bekomme ich durch alle anderen Erze (auch das grüne Mithril) keine Skillpunkte mehr. Die +5 Bergbau VZ habe ich auch schon... Ist das ein Bug oder so?


----------



## Kehro (11. April 2009)

Da hilft bloß weiter Mithril bzw Brühschlammbedekte Mithrilablagerung hacken.


----------



## corlay (11. April 2009)

hab schon 7 stacks gefarmt nix passiert^^


----------



## Dagonzo (11. April 2009)

Seit wann gibt es beim skillen von Bergbau Probleme? Blizzard hat das vor sehr langer Zeit vereinfacht für die Leute die das nicht gebacken bekommen. Aber selbst ohne Verzauberung war das damals schon ohne Probleme machbar. 
Mit Mithril kommt man auf jeden Fall auf 230, weil es anders gar nicht geht. Das mit den 7 Stacks nehme ich dir in jeden Fall mal nicht ab. Wie schon der Vorposter schrieb geht das locker mit Brühschlammbedeckten Mithril


----------



## StepBack (12. April 2009)

Einfach am Mithril dranbleiben. Ab 250 kannst du Echtsilber und Dunkeleisen abbauen, das sollte ziemlich schnell gehen. Ab 250 kleines Thorium und ab 275 dann großes Thorium.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. April 2009)

Echtsilber und Dunkeleisen ist ab 230 abbaubar.


----------



## StepBack (12. April 2009)

Hmm meint ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodulf (14. April 2009)

richtig und nur abbauen scheint wohl nicht der Schlüssel zum Erfolg zu sein, vielleicht solltest du auch mal Mithril verhütten, dann klappts auch mit dem Skillpunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Temsus (14. April 2009)

Rodulf schrieb:


> richtig und nur abbauen scheint wohl nicht der Schlüssel zum Erfolg zu sein, vielleicht solltest du auch mal Mithril verhütten, dann klappts auch mit dem Skillpunkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu Not kannst du dir auch noch eine Verzauberung "sammler" auf deine Handschuhe verzaubern lassen. Kostet wenig und bringt 5 Punkte.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. April 2009)

Rodulf schrieb:


> richtig und nur abbauen scheint wohl nicht der Schlüssel zum Erfolg zu sein, vielleicht solltest du auch mal Mithril verhütten, dann klappts auch mit dem Skillpunkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mithril verhütten bringt bei einem Skill von 229 gar nichts mehr, weil es grau ist. Mit Silber, obwohl es einen niedrigeren Skill benötigt, bringt da vielleicht noch eher was beim Verhütten.

@ Temsus

Wie der TE oben schon geschrieben hat, hat er bereits die +5 VZ drauf.


----------



## Rodulf (22. April 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Mithril verhütten bringt bei einem Skill von 229 gar nichts mehr, weil es grau ist. Mit Silber, obwohl es einen niedrigeren Skill benötigt, bringt da vielleicht noch eher was beim



Bist du dir sicher, das verhütten da schon grau ist, wenn die nächsten Erze erst bei 230 freigeschalten werden, sollte es auf jeden Fall möglich sein, mit dem letztmöglichen Erztyp zu skillen, so funktioniert das mit dem Bergbau nämlich und das er mit Silber noch Punkte macht bezweifel ich mal ganz stark, das hat nämlich skill 125 wenn ich mich recht entsinne und wenn dann wäre Gold wohl eher der gemeinte Erztyp zum weiterskillen.

Gold findet man auch recht gut im Arathihochland, wenn man da diszipliniert seine Runden dreht, glaiches gilt für Ödland + Hügelland!!! sind halt randomspawns ansonsten mal 20g ins AH tragen und bisl Golderz kaufen

Die Verzauberung dürfte im Übrigen auch keinen Einfluss auf das verhütten haben, folglich hat er einen realen Skill von 224 denn sonst wäre es ja unmöglich, ohne VZ auf max. BB zu skillen und ich hatte da keine Probleme, grüne Vorkommen geben auch immernoch Skillpkte, wenn auch nicht bei jedem Versuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke mal der TE sollte das zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt geschafft haben, will nur keine Unwahrheiten hier lesen müssen + Dunkeleisen wird zum Skillen sicherlich nicht zwangsläufig benötigt


----------



## Dagonzo (22. April 2009)

Man kann immer nur am Anfang, wenn man was neues abbauen kann, auch mit verhütten skillen. Aber mehr wie 10-15 Skillpunkte kommen dabei beim verhütten nicht raus. Wenn z.B. beim Bergbau etwas noch Orange ist, dann ist es beim verhütten oft schon Gelb. Ausnahmen sind die Random-Vorkommen wie Silber, Gold und Echtsilber. Aber auch nur deswegen weil sie eh viel seltener zu finden sind. Und ganz am Anfang mit Kupfer geht da auch noch einiges mehr, aber nur weil Blizzard das mal aufgewertet hatte.

Was Silber angeht habe ich ja auch geschrieben "vielleicht". Klar mit Gold hast du da sicherlich bessere Chancen. So genau habe ich mir das auch nicht gemerkt obwohl ich mittlerweile schon drei Chars mit Bergbau habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (1. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab mit dem Bergbau auch keine Probleme, jedenfalls nicht mit dem skillen. Ich bin noch in der Scherbenwelt unterwegs und hab den Skill schon bei 435. Aber auch nur, weil ich so scheiß viel Eternium brauche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein, ich habe noch kein einziges Vorkommen in Nordend angefasst.
Grün gibt auf jeden Fall irgendwann einen Punkt, sieben Stacks dauert das bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Þunraz (13. Juli 2009)

Ich habe ebenfalls einen DK der Bergbau gefarmt hat.
Den Sprung von 229 auf 230 habe ich glaub ich mit Verhüttung geschafft.
Ich habe Momentan einen Skill von 245 und Mithril ist immernoch grün, sodass ich dein Problem nicht wirklich verstehe.

Gruß, vom Donnergott.


----------



## Irath (24. Juli 2009)

*Also auf dieser Skillstufe dürfte Golderzverhütten eigentlich schon grau sein. (Daher bringt nichts!)
Aber Mithrilverhütten + Abbau müsste dir eigentlich locker den einen Punkt bringen.
Das mit den 7 Stacks kauf ich dir eigentlich auch nicht ab, da hättest du schon längst mehr als 230 gehabt haben müssen - und zwar deutlich mehr. Aber ich denke wenn ein hier einer im Thread sagt das die selbst mit Skill 245 noch grün sind, dann sollte es kein Problem sein den Skillpunkt zu bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn nichts hilft würde ich mal ein Ticket erstellen und dein Problem genauer beschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*
Grüße,
IRATH

"wennnichtshilftdannblizzarddeinproblemerzählenirath"


----------



## Irath (25. Juli 2009)

So:
Hab jetzt auch 236 Skillpunkte wie meine Sig. sagt. Ich habe einfach nur 20 Mithrilerze verhüttet und dann bin ich auf 230 gekommen...


Mfg,
Irath

P.S.: Wo bekommt man den die Verhüttensfähigkeit "Dunkeleisen verhütten" her? Beim Lehrer gibts die nicht...


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Juli 2009)

Dunkeleisen verhütten musst du in einer Inni dem Blackrock erlernen.

Google:
*Dunkeleisenerz verhütten*
Ergebnis:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t1829.html


----------

